# Let's Do Some T Body Shaming!



## WhyUBiteBite (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll start us off lol...this is a male and he's so fat he's got no squish to him lol. Hoping hes going to molt soon or he's going on a diet lol. And yes this IS a G. Pulchra and not a black fuzzy tick lol.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 12 | Love 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd expect some serious growth from that molt  how big is he now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 7, 2017)

These are old but these girls were sporting some serious ghetto bootay 





Sing it with me now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11 | Love 2


----------



## Leila (Jun 7, 2017)

If only I could snap a photo of my fat A. avic...Bah! She is in premolt, hiding in her webbed cocoon.  She(?) is definitely overweight though. Lol

Everyone: keep the pictures coming! This is a fun thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll switch it up from fat-shaming.

Yo girl! You actually have no ass!

Reactions: Funny 17


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd post a picture of my P. cancerides on this thread, but it's hard to get a picture of her when she is running for freedom every time the lid comes off. Her abdomen is huge and she is in very heavy premolt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 7, 2017)

gold



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017
__ 1
__
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
trinidad olive tarantula




						N. incei "gold"
					
















Nhandu chromatus



__ cold blood
__ Mar 27, 2017
__ 4
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
female
gravid
mature female
nhandu
nhandu chromatus




						N. chromatus

Molted 3 months ago...paired her when plump just over 3 weeks ago...today she...
					
















Poecilotheria vittata



__ cold blood
__ Mar 11, 2017
__
ghost ornamental tarantula
magam tiger spider
pederson's ornamental tarantula
poecilotheria
poecilotheria pederseni
poecilotheria vittata
vittata




						vitatta
					
















Tliltocatl vagans



__ cold blood
__ Feb 13, 2017
__ 5
__
brachypelma vagans
mexican redrump tarantula
tliltocatl
tliltocatl vagans
vagans




						vagans
					
















Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 2
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						marshalli
					
















Ceratogyrus darlingi



__ cold blood
__ Nov 25, 2016
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus bechuanicus
ceratogyrus darlingi
curvedhorn tarantula
darlingi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Leila (Jun 7, 2017)

@cold blood 
I recognize a few of those, but will you list their names for me, pwweeeaaase?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## WhyUBiteBite (Jun 7, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I'd expect some serious growth from that molt  how big is he now?


I'll take a picture when I get home, I'm terrible at guessing size lol.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 7, 2017)

Leila said:


> @cold blood
> I recognize a few of those, but will you list their names for me, pwweeeaaase?


incei "gold"

N. chromatus

P. vitatta

B. vagans

C. marshalli

C. darlingi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stella Maris (Jun 7, 2017)

My C. darlingi, Darling, has a ginormous abdomen and he has to be in pre-molt,  though he showed interest in eating (except for the fact he doesn't like when webbing gets caught on his prey, so no eating tonight) earlier.

I'm expecting him to pop any day now. Can't wait to see what fabulous colors his next molt will give!


----------



## WhyUBiteBite (Jun 7, 2017)

Best comparison I can manage. 3"?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Leila (Jun 7, 2017)

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Best comparison I can manage. 3"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, if you drop that fattie, it is going to meet a grim SPLAT. Eeek!

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## patriotgator (Jun 7, 2017)

B vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 7, 2017)

Never call a pregnant woman fat 












Gravid C. fimbriatus



__ EulersK
__ Mar 2, 2017
__ 16
__
chilobrachys
chilobrachys fimbriatus
female
fimbriatus
gravid
indian violet earth tiger tarantula
mature female




						A very gravid one. She's not in a weird position - her abdomen is literally so large that it...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Award 3


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 7, 2017)

My G pulchripes LITERALLY got stuck trying to go in its hide. After i took the picture it forced its way in. Tarantula abdomens really are squishy. 





WhyUBiteBite said:


> Best comparison I can manage. 3"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHE DOOOOOOOO



WhyUBiteBite said:


> Best comparison I can manage. 3"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moakmeister said:


> SHE DOOOOOOOO


Wait, that's a male... awkward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Kelly Fornez (Jun 7, 2017)

My N. chromatus had a fat butt once aswell, right before she had a sack c:!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood (Jun 8, 2017)

KellyFornez said:


> My N. chromatus had a fat butt once aswell, right before she had a sack c:!


yeah, that was the case here as well.













chromatus sac opening day



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
eggs
eggs with legs
nhandu
nhandu chromatus




						N. chromatus......mom was quite upset about my abduction of the wee ones.
					
















the big pile



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017
__ 7
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
eggs with legs
nhandu
nhandu chromatus
sling




						chromatus

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 8, 2017)

WhyUBiteBite said:


> Let's do some T body shaming!















Taking Out the Trash (Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 8, 2017
__ 3
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						I put a wad of paper in Bulldozer's cage to see how she would react.
					
















Juvenile Male Dolichothele diamantinensis



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 8, 2017
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
juvenile male
male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Wallflower showing his fat butt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## WhyUBiteBite (Jun 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> Man, if you drop that fattie, it is going to meat a grim SPLAT. Eeek!


Yeah, I was nervous holding him for a comparison picture even a few inches off the carpet. In his enclosure he only has 3" of clearance to prevent fall due to how fat he is lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SkittleBunny (Jun 8, 2017)

WhyUBiteBite said:


> I'll start us off lol...this is a male and he's so fat he's got no squish to him lol. Hoping hes going to molt soon or he's going on a diet lol. And yes this IS a G. Pulchra and not a black fuzzy tick lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it fit all that in them jeans?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Award 2


----------



## Leila (Jun 8, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


>


I am quite fond of a T with a big booty...

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> I am quite fond of a T with a big booty...


Im fond of human women with the same trait, but tarantulas are good too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 7


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 9, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Im fond of human women with the same trait, but tarantulas are good too.


Ghetto booty for the win

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Olan (Jun 9, 2017)

Borneo black sling
	

		
			
		

		
	




Phormictopus sp. purple

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 10, 2017)

My little A. geniculata looking like a swollen tick. Refused prey last night, so im assuming "she's" gone into premolt. Exciteeeeddddd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> N. chromatus


Looks ready to explode my friend.  lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 10, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Looks ready to explode my friend.  lol.


it did.













1i chromatus pile



__ cold blood
__ Jun 9, 2017
__ 10
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
eggs with legs
nhandu
nhandu chromatus
sling




						already moving from EWL to 1i

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 9, 2017)

I gave Squirt, my 3.75" female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from @cold blood), a white dubia roach last week, and she ate the whole thing. She has figured out how to use her log to support the weight of her immense belly.













Bellyache (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 4.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Sep 9, 2017
__ 4
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						I gave Squirt a white roach last week, and she ate the whole thing. She has figured out how to...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 10, 2017)

She was so heavy in her pre-molt, even her chelicerae were bulging. I think she flipped the next day or the day after that. A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RemyZee (Sep 10, 2017)

And yes this IS a G. Pulchra and not a black fuzzy tick lol.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 242612

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Black fuzzy tick! Hahaha!!!!!

My N incei, "Remy". She's due for a molt soon, but dang, dat butt! 
 (I do realize her legs look a little funky here. It was just how she was sitting atm. She is fine and active as usual )

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mila (Sep 10, 2017)

WhyUBiteBite said:


> I'll start us off lol...this is a male and he's so fat he's got no squish to him lol. Hoping hes going to molt soon or he's going on a diet lol. And yes this IS a G. Pulchra and not a black fuzzy tick lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kim kardashian is shaking in her boots

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moakmeister (Sep 10, 2017)

Mila said:


> kim kardashian is shaking in her boots


Kim Kardashian has a fake butt anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sarahloveshantzel (Sep 11, 2017)

20170816_230031



__ sarahloveshantzel
__ Sep 11, 2017





       my b. albo has recently joined over eaters anonymous.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I'll switch it up from fat-shaming.
> 
> Yo girl! You actually have no ass!
> 
> View attachment 242636



Anorexia nervosa.


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 22, 2018)

Badonkadonk (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 22, 2018
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer (juvenile Grammostola pulchra)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Apr 22, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Bulldozer (juvenile female _Grammostola pulchra_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cas S (Apr 30, 2018)

EulersK said:


> Never call a pregnant woman fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that a very red C. fimbriatus


----------



## EulersK (Apr 30, 2018)

Cas S said:


> that a very red C. fimbriatus


It's the camera, she's more of a pale rust color. I've luckily since upgraded my camera.


----------



## Cas S (Apr 30, 2018)

EulersK said:


> It's the camera, she's more of a pale rust color. I've luckily since upgraded my camera.


oh lol


----------



## Ungoliant (May 1, 2022)

Oh Lawd, He Comin' (Pterinopelma sazimai 1.50")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2022
__
brazilian blue tarantula
osmosis
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wonderful (May 4, 2022)

All these big butts remind me of those velour track suits thots in the mid 2000’s wore that said juicy on the butt. Someone photoshop that please lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DustyD (May 4, 2022)

So much for taking the stairs.. (G. pulchra)

Reactions: Funny 4 | Wow 1


----------



## wonderful (May 4, 2022)

DustyD said:


> So much for taking the stairs.. (G. pulchra)
> 
> View attachment 417349


OMG it’s a bowling ball with legs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (May 4, 2022)

He's a chonk. Long overdue for a molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Postmalone35 (May 4, 2022)

She looks great.


----------



## Tarantulagecko (Jun 15, 2022)

B bo
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 16, 2022)

DustyD said:


> So much for taking the stairs.. (G. pulchra)
> 
> View attachment 417349


Holy


----------



## Joltik (Jun 22, 2022)

Fed my sling for the first time yesterday, had to post it here 




http://imgur.com/SnNTDJO


----------



## Westicles (Jun 30, 2022)

DustyD said:


> So much for taking the stairs.. (G. pulchra)
> 
> View attachment 417349


Good lawdy!!! Put that booty in the T strip club

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

